# 8000 Series not eligible for AGR?



## AC4400 (Mar 25, 2013)

I made several trips in 8552/8575/8848 thruways. After calling AGR, the agent told me that 8000 series are not eligible for points. But I did get the points last year.


----------



## JayPea (Mar 25, 2013)

I just looked at the AGR Terms and Conditions and it still only lists 7000 series buses as being ineligible for AGR points, as far as buses are concerned.


----------



## AC4400 (Mar 25, 2013)

JayPea said:


> I just looked at the AGR Terms and Conditions and it still only lists 7000 series buses as being ineligible for AGR points, as far as buses are concerned.


This is exactly what I saw on AGR website.

Members will not earn or redeem points for (i) the Canadian portion of joint Amtrak/VIA services, (ii) Amtrak 7000 series Thruway services.

But the agent said Greyhound buses (8000 series) are not eligible for points.


----------



## SubwayNut (Mar 26, 2013)

I've gotten points previously posted for Thruway #8563 the Open Road Tours Shuttle from Flagstaff to Phonix (posted the following month under the day Amtrak received it in April 2011 (still remember my ticket on the top of the Shuttle driver's clipboard), not the day I took the trip, earned me double points when it shouldn't have) and #8305 the Denver-Colorado Springs Greyhound bus in November 2008. These are my only two non-California thruway trips.

I wonder if this is a downside to eTicketing but is clearly contradictory to the AGR terms and conditions.


----------



## chakk (Mar 26, 2013)

I've received AGR points on the 8000-series (greyhound) buses in Colorado for more than a decade. So this is news to me if Amtrak has now decided to no longer provide points for those rides (which are ticketed on Amtrak stock -- no e-tickets for my trips that include a segment on the 8000-series bus).


----------



## crescent2 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sounds like another "call back until you get the right agent" thing!


----------



## AC4400 (Mar 26, 2013)

crescent2 said:


> Sounds like another "call back until you get the right agent" thing!


She said she asked the team lead, and confirmed that 8000-series are not eligible for points.

However I did receive points for 8552, 8575, 8848, 8849, and other 8000-series thruways.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Mar 26, 2013)

Does it matter if the 8000-series ticket is purchased separately, or part of an overall Amtrak rail trip?


----------



## AC4400 (Mar 26, 2013)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> Does it matter if the 8000-series ticket is purchased separately, or part of an overall Amtrak rail trip?


This is what I'm wondering too.

I'll call AGR again to confirm this.

Edit: How about making a multi-city reservation? (I made 8552 together with a Train 509 reservation, but they are on two different days, don't connect to each other)


----------



## AC4400 (Mar 27, 2013)

Update:

I called AGR again. The agent talked to his "team lead" for quite a while and them gave me the points!

However, he said Amtrak is going to modify the T&C shortly so that 8000 series will no longer be eligible for points, because they are not operated by Amtrak.


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 28, 2013)

I can see why Amtrak will modify the T&C on the 8000 series. I just wouldn't expect AGR to grant you an exception in the near future.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 28, 2013)

AC4400 said:


> However, he said Amtrak is going to modify the T&C shortly so that 8000 series will no longer be eligible for points, because they are not operated by Amtrak.


I don't doubt at all that you were told that, but I would wait for an official communication or update either way on the AGR Web site before we accept this news as gospel.


----------



## Ispolkom (Mar 28, 2013)

I've grown used to the idea that AGR has secret, unpublished rules as well as published ones. It's a little hard for me to swallow the notion that AGR agents now ignore the published rules because AGR is supposedly changing them in the future.

In most areas of business, rules are first changed, then the new rules are enforced. I'm glad that *AC4400* finally got his or her points, but it shouldn't have taken several calls.

Once again, I see that AGR and I have different definitions for the word "rules."



> *I don't doubt at all that you were told that, but I would wait for an official communication or update either way on the AGR Web site before we accept this news as gospel.*


I agree. I generally don't believe that an AGR agent's statements are operative for longer than the telephone conversation I have with him or her.


----------



## AC4400 (Mar 28, 2013)

Acela150 said:


> I can see why Amtrak will modify the T&C on the 8000 series. I just wouldn't expect AGR to grant you an exception in the near future.


I hope in the future, making 8000-series reservations with AGR Chase credit card can still get 2X points.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 29, 2013)

AC4400 said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > I can see why Amtrak will modify the T&C on the 8000 series. I just wouldn't expect AGR to grant you an exception in the near future.
> ...


Anything sold by Amtrak seems to get the 2X points, even onboard food purchases, so I doubt that would go away.


----------



## AC4400 (May 2, 2013)

Just want to add; this morning I found all my 8000 series buses I took in Jan. and Feb. suddenly showed up all at one time!

And the dates are indicated in April. They also come up with 100 bonus points because of the double days!

It seems AGR is not changing the rules.


----------



## SubwayNut (May 3, 2013)

I was surprised I could but redeemed my points for an 8000 series thruway bus. Called and added the Arizona Shuttle onto a previously booked FLG to CBS loop-trip reward. Assumed I would be paying cash (not booked through Amtrak since half the price) for Greyhound.


----------

